

SpaceX to unveil Dragon V2 manned space taxi tomorrow - austinz
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/05/spacex-to-unveil-dragon-v2-manned-space-taxi-tomorrow-ars-will-be-there/

======
ash
"There are side-mounted thruster pods and quite big windows for astronauts to
see out. There are also legs to pop out at the bottom. _It looks like a real
alien spaceship._ "

[http://www.space.com/20427-spacex-dragon-spacecraft-alien-
sp...](http://www.space.com/20427-spacex-dragon-spacecraft-alien-
spaceship.html)

